# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  [hcm] em cần chế lại máy cán màng ngành in ấn

## danny_hung2006

em post ở đây không biết đúng không
admin nếu thấy không đúng chuyển dùm vào mục phù hợp dùm em, em cảm ơn

em đang có cái máy này ( máy cán màng ngành in ấn )
youtube.com/watch?v=6KrciSxJxFg

em muốn chế có thêm cái trục thu lại cái đế như máy này ( trục có lõi giấy màu nâu )
youtube.com/watch?v=xGYAxVz6DL0

ACE nào ở tphcm làm được hoặc biết ai làm thì giới thiệu. ghé xem máy
liên hệ : hưng - 0937 546 278  ( sms, zalo,viber ) ở  q.phú nhuận
( gọi không nghe máy thì sms báo để em biết gọi lại )

----------

